# Harbor Freight Carbide Faced Carving Disc for 4 1/2" Grinder



## Woodwrecker

They have a few gems if you know what to watch for.
Thanks.


----------



## doubleDD

I have seen these and wondered about their quality. Good to hear. So if I understand you correctly you had a 4 1/2'' log and cut it down to a 2 1/2'' log?


----------



## Randy_ATX

Thanks Jim for taking the time to post this. Because of your review, I'm going to pick one up. I've been wanting to get into carving with my 4 1/2" Makita paddle grinder, and this is the perfect way to inexpensively test the waters.


----------



## luv2learn

Hey Jim, FYI, that is the very same grinding wheel I used to take out the material when I built the rocking chair and the footstool. A friend of mine lent me his Holey Gallahad wheel that cost between $75-$85 but it didn't perform any better than the HF wheel. I used the 4 1/2" 60, 80, & 120 grit HF flap wheels as a follow up.


----------



## JoeLyddon

Very good, Jim!

That looks like it would be good for sculpturing Maloof chairs, seats, etc. WITHOUT a lot of fine dust displaced!

I will give it a try…

Thank you very much!

*EDIT:
I went to HF, searched, searched, and SEARCHED… Could NOT find what you found.
Could you please provide the Item# and/or a Link to the product?*


----------



## tefinn

Thanks for the review! I've been thinking of some projects with sculpted carving but the cost of the carving wheels has kept me from going ahead with it. For $10 I'll give it a try.

Joe, here's a link to the grinding wheel


----------



## JoeLyddon

tefinn,

Thank you very much for the link… I wasn't using the right words for the search! LOL
... sure makes a difference…!

Thanks again.


----------



## Kentuk55

Thnx for your review Jim. HF does have some diamonds in the ruff.


----------



## rrww

Thanks for this review - it will be nice to save the extra $60 over the brand name wheel.


----------



## Jim Jakosh

Glad to bee of help to you carvers out there.
Tom, thanks for the link right to Harbor Freight!!..................Jim


----------



## WorksInTheory

Went to go buy it but can't find it at all on the HF site. Any body have any luck?


----------



## TZH

I've been using one of these for a few years now, and also give it a very good rating. Only recently did I have to replace the old one due to it getting a lot of use and the carbide teeth dulling up.

For those who can't find it, I found this link. I hope it works.

https://www.harborfreight.com/4-1-2-half-inch-carbide-cup-wheel-66613.html


----------



## Jim Jakosh

I bought another one about 4 months ago, but have not been in the store recently to see if they still carry them.

you should be able to get one through that link on line. I saw it on E bay too….Jim


----------

